# NEW CAMERA AND PIC BOX



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

bought a new camera , i was tired of buying batterys for the sony . i threw together some different things i had to make a pic box . just trying this out so be kind it will get better . these are some of the ft worth meds cleaned up . still experimenting with lighting though .  sam


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

too much light , not enough? different color backdrop?


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

camera has ten different settings . so i went with the smart option .


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

its smarter than i am . used microsoft phot editor on these .


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

i think pic shrink program looks better


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

i skipped getting this one in the box , my mistake


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

some of these are going on ebay and just wanted to get the pics right .


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

now if i just had a home depot med bottle


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

have not figured out how to look back at the pic i just took on this camera . some of these didnt turn out as well as i thought ,


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

would a tan backdrop help?


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

mylar? this is one of my favorites .


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

this the last med . turned out pretty good .


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

still got some work to do for sodas though . look at the bottom of this one  .


----------



## athometoo (Jun 23, 2010)

loaded with bubbles and a nice twisted neck . b.i.m  crown . not to bad for 1908 bottle . i geuss on some i will have to use sunlight though .  thanks and any advice is appreciated . sam


----------

